# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Zoanthus Pacificus

## Gil Miguel

_Zoanthus Pacificus_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Muito Variadas e algumas subespécies (Pacificus, sociatus, mantoni)

Dieta: Variada

AGressividade: média / Alta  

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a alta

Corrente: média

Notas Gerais: Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.Propagam-se facilmente.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------


## João Magano

Rosa:



Verde:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Gosto muito destes corais, são de uma variedade infinita e de fácil propagação.

Mas muita atenção com eles, pois como disse o Amigo Gil esta toxina é muito perigosa, lembro-me de uma vez que fui fazer mudas deles e depois, apenas enxuguei a mão e após uns minutos cocei os olhos, resultado um mês com os olhos vermelhos e pingando colírio, além da dor nos primeiros dias.

Se forem fagmentá-los é melhor usar luvas cirurgicas para evitar acidentes.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Estes são violeta e têm uma esponja laranja a crescer na base.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Paiva



----------

